# Wo kriegt man das Game Prey noch her?



## sandman2003 (24. Oktober 2014)

Hallo.. Gibt es das Spiel noch iwo im Netz? Bei steam ist es ja quasi Ausverkauft... Ein key würde noch reichen... Finde über Google nix... 

Gruß und einen schönen Abend euch


----------



## Batze (24. Oktober 2014)

Solltest auf jeden Fall noch bei Media Markt&Co noch bekommen.


----------



## sandman2003 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ok, ich gucke mal.. Gab es das nicht sogar in der Pyramide?


----------



## svd (24. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, wenn ich mal wieder einkaufen gehe, kann ich, wenn du magst, mal die Augen für dich aufhalten.
Ab und zu kommt es mir im Laden in der Grabbelkiste noch unter, mittlerweile für unter 3€.


----------



## sandman2003 (24. Oktober 2014)

Das wäre sehr sehr geil.. Supergeil.. Geld würde ich dir per PayPal zukommen lassen.. Brauche ja nur den key... Der geht ja in steam..


----------



## svd (24. Oktober 2014)

Ach so? Der normale CD Key für Prey lasst sich jetzt auchin Steam aktivieren?


----------



## sandman2003 (24. Oktober 2014)

Hehe ich mal stark von aus.. Wenn nicht verschmerze ich das xD


----------



## Chemenu (24. Oktober 2014)

Steam sagt: 





> Prey CD Keys in this format: AAB1BB2C345CDD6E E7



Das Format trifft zumindest schon mal auf die PEGI Retail Fassung zu, die mir svd damals besorgt hat. 
Die Pyramiden Version könnte andere Keys haben...


----------



## Exar-K (24. Oktober 2014)

Eine gute Frage, ich habe Prey und kann das mal testen.


----------



## Monalye (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab das Spiel erst letzte Woche massenhaft in der Krabbelkiste beim Libro gesehen, sicher 5 - 6 Stück davon, um 1 Euro das Stück.


----------



## sandman2003 (24. Oktober 2014)

Gibts hier nicht den laden... Vielleicht hat einer den key für mich xD wäre super


----------



## Exar-K (24. Oktober 2014)

Hat funktioniert.
Konnte eben meinen alten Retailkey bei Steam aktivieren.


----------



## Monalye (24. Oktober 2014)

Das muss ich auch probieren, ob mein Key bei Steam aktivieren geht, das Spiel wäre eh wieder mal eine Idee, habs damals nur kurz angespielt 

Wow cool, das hat tatsächlich funktioniert , das Spiel hat auch nur 1,6 GB und lädt schon runter, dafür kram ich nicht mal die DVD raus 
Schade das ich den Key seinerzeit schon mal benutzt hatte, sonst hätte ich ihn dir gegeben. Denn gleich in der Nähe von mir bekomm ich die Retails um 1 Euro nachgeworfen, hätt ich mir halt neu geholt.... was ich anbieten kann, das ich morgen ein Spiel holen fahr und dir den Code von dieser Packung durchgebe.


----------



## Chemenu (24. Oktober 2014)

sandman2003 schrieb:


> Gibts hier nicht den laden... Vielleicht hat einer den key für mich xD wäre super



Du hast Post.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2014)

Beim Amazon marcetplace ist es auch ab 8 Euro zu haben, ab 10€ auch von Händlern, bei denen Amazon den Versand übernimmt. Bei Saturn&co wiederum muss man halt mal "wühlen", ob es da noch irgendwo ist


----------



## Monalye (24. Oktober 2014)

Viel zu teuer Herb, schad ums Geld, wie gesagt, beim Libro um 1 Euro


----------



## Chemenu (24. Oktober 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Viel zu teuer Herb, schad ums Geld, wie gesagt, beim Libro um 1 Euro



Würd ich so nicht sagen dass es schade ums Geld wär. Das Spiel ist ja nicht schlechter geworden nur weils verramscht wird. Ich würd dafür immer noch 10 EUR zahlen.


----------



## Monalye (24. Oktober 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Würd ich so nicht sagen dass es schade ums Geld wär. Das Spiel ist ja nicht schlechter geworden nur weils verramscht wird. Ich würd dafür immer noch 10 EUR zahlen.



So meinte ich das ja nicht, sondern warum 8 oder 10 Euro dafür zahlen, wenn man es auch um 1 Euro bekommen kann 
Ich hab' damals auch noch 10 Euro dafür bezahlt, ich weiß noch das ichs gekauft hab, weil eine Empfehlung von PCGames auf der Packung aufgedruckt ist


----------

